

A simple solution to eliminating terrorism on planes. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/TgPjwEJCJup/A-simple-solution-to-eliminating-terrorism-on

======
zeeone
This is quite possibly the worst idea I've ever heard. So what happens if you
buy a ticket and there no one on the plane who knows you and can approve you?
I travel by myself most of the time and I'm not a celebrity.

~~~
amichail
You would need to plan your travel ahead of time with friends and colleagues
who will be on the plane with you.

Traveling by yourself would not be an option unless you are very rich and can
afford to buy all the tickets on the plane.

------
mooism2
The cost is that you eliminate most of the airline industry. (Some people
might see that as an ancillary benefit, of course.)

Edit: Or other passengers will charge to vouch for you. Zero security benefit.

